# Outdoor range near akron?



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am looking to sight in a scope and barrel I just purchased. Can't seem to find anywhere besides the marksman in Norton and that's only 55 feet long. I had it bore sighted just want to get it right. I would appreciate any info on a range or a way to do this at the indoor range. Thanks for any info



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor informatio n engine


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

it's not real close to Akron, but there's a public shooting range out east at Grand River Wildlife Area. 25/50/100 yard ranges, with benches, and most all of them are covered so you can shoot in the rain. Its a bit of a hike from Akron for sure, but I usually combine a trip to the range with a half day chasing pheasants or shooting clays at the clay range they have there. Shooting range requires a $5 permit you can buy online from ODNR.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you bigwalleye!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

The ODNR range in Coshocton at Woodbury may be closer. I ended up buying into a club in Ashland.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

A & A Range & Skeet (I thnk that's the name), right off 422 past Nelson's LEdges.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I will second A&A Trap and skeet. Fenstermaker Rd. near Nelson's ledges. Good gunshop there too.


----------

